# Sales woman?



## jamesfl

Don't take this the wrong way gentleman, I'm just curious as to how many of you would hire a roofing saleswoman? A competitor in my market has done just that, too soon to see any results. What do you think?


JamesFl


----------



## Ed the Roofer

For just sales or estimating and project managing, or at least customer contact while the job is in progress?

I think a good woman could actually have an inside edge in the presentation of the proposed specifications discussion.

Unless the Beatch From Hell, they typically come off as less threatening and can relate to the wife portion of the home ownership better and doesn't the wife usually have a big input into who gets the job?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

If she can carry and climb a ladder and understand the proper assembly of a roofing system and can formulate a complete materials list, I see nothing wrong with it.

I was measuring a house once when a Sears siding sales rep showed up. I did not get the sale BTW, but I questioned the customer why they'd schedule 2 appointments 15 minutes apart.


Once I had a husband and wife team apply. She was the sales person, her husband would measure the job and make the material list. I asked her how she could sell a job if she didn't know what she was selling. Typical "sales" person.


----------



## Charlie D

Although I am new to roofing sales, I will give my observations from the standpoint of sales in general:
All else being equal, women often have an easier time getting sales than men, especially attractive women.
Female salespeople are often seen as more trustworthy, especially be female clients. Men are more willing to pay attention to female salespeople because, well, we're men. 
However, feminine charm will only get you so far- women still have to have a strong understanding of their products, and how best to solve their clients problems, to get the sales in the long run.
As far as roofing, I would think the biggest obstacle for a female salesperson would be the (probably common) misconception that women do not know anything about construction. If she works extra hard at mastering product knowledge, I would think a women could excel at roofing sales.


----------



## cmsroofing

Had, keyword had, a female working in sales and actually co-owner of company.
Not many customers took the female seriously as at same time she wasn't capable of dressing in proper attire for measuring everyday.

This turned out poorly for me as eventually we each went our own way. 
She was very attractive to mention however her closing ratio was approximately 60% of any other salesperson that has been with the company for a year or more.
Just IMO since I have actually "been there, done that". This isn't a good choice for hiring salespeople.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Female.....

Good Looking.....

Co-Owner.....



And the answer Isssssss.....



Is she now the Ex-Wife, previously called, "The Plaintiff"?



Ed


----------



## Phoenix

*Women in sales*

I've been in the building/remodeling business for over 34 years. I have owned several companies within this industry and been very blessed in each. One thing I can tell you, and I'm just telling it straight with no intent of hurting anyones feelings, is this; a good one will outsell a man EVERY TIME. Before we get started let's get one thing out of the way; yes I am a man.


PROS: 
They are naturally more organized, more disiplined, more aggressive (if you choose right), much more detail oriented and the customers relate better to them. Except for the male homeowner who is Mr. Macho and believes that only men should be in the construction business, 90% of your customers will relate to women better than a man. Like it or not they also have the flirt factor that they can use (CAREFULLY) that we can't very often. Understand there are exceptions but there are very attractive women who have a lot more drive than others. I've always referred to it as more testerone than most women. Whatever it is, if you hire right and take care of them they can be a tremendous asset. Guys, like it or not they don't gossip any more than we do!

CONS:
They are more family oriented than men are (which is actually very admirable) and as a result will be at home if they have sick children or any family member. Threre is the whole time of the month thing but most hard driver women don't let that slow them down. Because women are very social, which is also an asset, they tend to socialize at work a little to much if you have several women on the payroll. Some women are real whiners. Again not if you hire right.

Women have been portrayed as the weaker sex and in many ways they are just that. I don't believe they should hold a good number of positions. That being said, if you strategically hire the right woman for the job they will bring a lot to the table. Just remember. Know exactly what you are looking for regardless of gender. Write down what traits that specific job needs in order to be successful. Do not let your own macho pride get in the way. Remember that YOU have to set the expectations up front of what you expect from them just as you should a man. If you don't then the problem is looking you in the mirror every morning. Think with the big head not the little one and you may very well hire a warhorse that can take your business to the next level.


----------



## aussieroofer

the only thing separating a female sales rep from a male sales rep is a testosterone filled set of nuts. you dont need to be able to fix a roof to sell one. just a good understanding of the product and its performance. the female attributes only matter when they are selling to excited men.


----------



## RoofingSafety

I just recently got hired at Roofers World two months ago (http://jenspruitjustdoit.blogspot.com/2009/07/roofers-world.html) as a young, female, marketing graduate. The only sales woman in the office - my main duties are following up with local accounts, creating marketing collateral, major sales support roles and eventually attending trade shows. 

I was suprised how fast I learned about our extensive innovative roofing product line and the roofing industry/consumer habits. When I went out to visit local contractor businesses and talk to customers on the phone they are 100% receptive and confident in my knowledge.

It does not feel akward at all being the only female - I join the business meetings and participate in new business ideas like any of the boys. They are happy to have an enthusiastic and charismatic woman on their team.


----------



## RooferJim

I have worked with female roofers so I see nothing odd about it.


----------



## ApexRoofingDDN

A saleswomen doesn't need to know roofing inside and out to be successful. All she needs to do is have a basic knowledge and be able to set up appointments for a free consultation. If she isn't the most knowledgeable, hopefully the roofing company will support her by having someone available to come by on short notice and do the estimate. The problem I have found is getting female applicants.


----------



## fredad4321

it totally depends upon the personality of the women and knowledge about roofing she poseess


----------



## garabar

*Fantastic Idea*

I think it's a great idea. Any salesperson man or woman needs to be a go getter, organized and knowledgeable. Man or woman, doesn't matter - those qualities are hard to find. Trying to find a good roofing salesperson in this market is a tough thing.

Roofing Florida


----------



## gtp1003

it can work well, i trained a saleswoman about 4 months ago and she let me know she is making a nice living. IMO a woman has an advantage over a man. reasons why, empathy, caring and the ability to well do what men cant.

I think its a great idea and by no means am i being sexist or anything like that.


----------



## CentralArk

My 9 year old daughter has sold a couple of jobs for me. She insist on taking some of my business cards where ever she goes. Of course she receives a commission.


----------



## Taylor

*Woman roofing sales*

First off I am not surprised a man is asking this question. Yes I am a female and have been in roofing for over 14 years. I am very professional. I dress just like my male co-workers do and no I am not a lesbian. I know roofing products better than most men I have met yet. I also know all types of siding, insulation, drywall, ceiling grid & tile and a LOT more. I enjoy my job and I love speaking with homeowners. Yes most woman make the decisions in the home so it's usually an easy sale if you have the wife be there. I can get on any roof and I can definitely carry around my 28' ladder. I have a family and yes I get that time of the month but my better half can take care of the sick kids as well as me and I can take Tylenol for that time of the month pain. Yes we are finally in a generation where women are good at pretty much well anything that a man can do. I think you need to step back a minute and realize the amount of crap women have to go through to prove we are just as good as you. We are all equal. Now start looking at it that way  happy roofing sales :yes:


----------



## Roofer's Best Friend

I am a woman. LOL. And I did sales for our roofing company when I was still roofing. I enjoy sales and knew everything I needed to know to sale a job. 
But we also had a couple of women selling roofs for us. We never saw a difference. Cougar paws, measuring tape, ladder, and an order form.


----------



## Roofer's Best Friend

Taylor said:


> First off I am not surprised a man is asking this question. Yes I am a female and have been in roofing for over 14 years. I am very professional. I dress just like my male co-workers do and no I am not a lesbian. I know roofing products better than most men I have met yet. I also know all types of siding, insulation, drywall, ceiling grid & tile and a LOT more. I enjoy my job and I love speaking with homeowners. Yes most woman make the decisions in the home so it's usually an easy sale if you have the wife be there. I can get on any roof and I can definitely carry around my 28' ladder. I have a family and yes I get that time of the month but my better half can take care of the sick kids as well as me and I can take Tylenol for that time of the month pain. Yes we are finally in a generation where women are good at pretty much well anything that a man can do. I think you need to step back a minute and realize the amount of crap women have to go through to prove we are just as good as you. We are all equal. Now start looking at it that way  happy roofing sales :yes:


LOL! Get em girl.


----------



## HartsRoofing

good overview phoenix!


----------



## mlrslateroofing

*sales woman*



jamesfl said:


> Don't take this the wrong way gentleman, I'm just curious as to how many of you would hire a roofing saleswoman? A competitor in my market has done just that, too soon to see any results. What do you think?
> 
> 
> JamesFl


 Hi Buddy,

Now a days woman's are also effective in sales, basically when it comes in home improvement. As woman's are to conscious for home renovation rather improvement. I appreciate your views, it will definitely improve your business.

Thanks.


----------



## roofermann

mlrslateroofing said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Now a days woman's are also effective in sales, basically when it comes in home improvement. As woman's are to conscious for home renovation rather improvement. I appreciate your views, it will definitely improve your business.
> 
> Thanks.


Again, why are you commenting on a 4yo post?


----------



## OldPro

The women that work for us get great numbers! Success in sales, no matter what the product or service, is all about the individual - not the gender.

________________
Fort Worth Roofing


----------

